# More network info



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

Easy suggestion:
Add the gateway address, DNS address and subnet mark in the Network Connection screen.
This information is not available unless manually entered via a static IP address.
If for example you select DHCP and TiVo reports that the gateway is not found error, you currently can not find out what is the gateway IP address TiVo is actually using.


----------

